# Apache 1.3.28 + mod_jk unter Debian



## YU-Koda (14. November 2004)

So langsam bin ich mit meinem Latain am Ende. Ich suche für Debian eine die passende mod_jk. Unter jakarta.apache.org werde ich auch nicht schlauer. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

Habe Debian Woody, Apache 1.3.28. Tja, und die mod_jk benötige ich nun leider, um dies in dem Apache einzubinden.


----------

